# Dorico 3.5 and Noteperformer?



## Rob (May 22, 2020)

looks like I'm not able to use NP any more in Dorico 3.5... I see it like this - !!Noteperformer!! in the Play tab, no sound comes out... anybody else?


----------



## BenjaminParis (May 22, 2020)

Sorry about that. That works as it did before in my case.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 22, 2020)

works for me. Make sure you're using the NotePerformer playback template in Dorico. Try reinstalling Note Performer too.


----------



## Rob (May 22, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> works for me. Make sure you're using the NotePerformer playback template in Dorico. Try reinstalling Note Performer too.


That's what I did, but now I'm thinking that maybe I shouldn't have kept the previous Dorico version, 3. Maybe that's causing a conflict while installing NP. Tomorrow I'm uninstalling version 3


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 22, 2020)

i went through all that and ended up completely uninstalling Both versions of Dorico and installing just Dorico 3.5, followed by note performer. For different reasons, but anyway, what I can say is note performer is working for me.


----------



## Robin (May 22, 2020)

Dorico 3.5 and NotePerfomer 3


Like several other users, I am unable to use NotePerformer (3.3.1) with Dorico Pro 3.5. Looks like we need a thread on this. Daniel, I’ll send you my diagnostic in a sec. In the meantime, some users have been able to clear their audio engine cache (Preferences/VST Plug-ins) and restart DP to...




www.steinberg.net





Here are some possible solutions toget it working. In general, with any problems Dorico related it is worth checking the dedicated Dorico Forum for answers as this is frequented by the development team.


----------



## Rob (May 23, 2020)

Robin said:


> Dorico 3.5 and NotePerfomer 3
> 
> 
> Like several other users, I am unable to use NotePerformer (3.3.1) with Dorico Pro 3.5. Looks like we need a thread on this. Daniel, I’ll send you my diagnostic in a sec. In the meantime, some users have been able to clear their audio engine cache (Preferences/VST Plug-ins) and restart DP to...
> ...


thank you Robin, that solved it


----------



## BenjaminParis (May 23, 2020)

I was happy too early: no problem on my iMac running Mojave, but many problems on my MBP running Catalina (do not know it it has to do with the OS?). Very weird problems in fact: impossible to stop a track when it's played, impossible to "edit" NP (i.e. open it), and in the end, no sound (there has been for a while, though). I made a post on the Steinberg forum Robin pointed at...

Edit: problem solved with the help of the Steinberg forum. I also discovered there was a conflict with the remote of my RME Fireface 802, the Arc USB, which sends midi messages unless you turn it off in the midi device preferences in Dorico.


----------



## Anders Wall (May 23, 2020)

BenjaminParis said:


> I was happy too early: no problem on my iMac running Mojave, but many problems on my MBP running Catalina (do not know it it has to do with the OS?). Very weird problems in fact: impossible to stop a track when it's played, impossible to "edit" NP (i.e. open it), and in the end, no sound (there has been for a while, though). I made a post on the Steinberg forum Robin pointed at...


I had similar problems.
Reinstalled NotePerformer a second time, reseted both of those audio boxes in the prefs.
Did a reboot, most of the windows installers demand a reboot and I haven't rebooted my Mac since the last update.
Now all works as it should, there's still some lag using the NP, but on my system it has been lagging since Dorico 2.x.

Best of luck,

Anders

Edit I'm on 10.15.4 and a MPB 2019


----------

